# SB9 leaking



## gonzo (Apr 2, 2017)

My SB9 leaks oil from beneath the apron.
Presently I just refill it before using it but the oil drips out of it when not in use.
I have removed it three times replacing the gasket behind the cover and have applied sealer on the drain plug.
Alas, the oil still leaks out.
It's not possible to see under there to find the problem. 
Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## parshal (Apr 2, 2017)

Same problem here with my 10k.  It's sealed as tight as a drum. I've come to assume its normal.


----------



## Old Iron Guy (Apr 12, 2017)

My SB9 leaks oil from beneath the apron.
Presently I just refill it before using it but the oil drips out of it when not in use.
I have removed it three times replacing the gasket behind the cover and have applied sealer on the drain plug.
Alas, the oil still leaks out.
It's not possible to see under there to find the problem.
Has anyone else had this problem?[/QUOTE]

My SB9" does the same even with a new seal in the rebuilt apron.


----------



## parshal (Apr 12, 2017)

I should add that mine has a new seal as well.


----------



## dlane (Apr 12, 2017)

Kinda like a old Harley or triumph or, 
if it's not leaking there's something wrong


----------



## swbrooks (Apr 21, 2017)

Run into this problem many times.  Try using  some silicone thread sealant on the screws that secure the oil trough back plate to the apron (the cover plate with the gasket).  The lower threaded holes go all the way through to the sump and though you may have a good seal on the gasket, the oil can still seep by the threads very slowly so it is hard to tell where it came from.   Same issue on the larger 10L , 13 and 16" lathes.  You may have to drain the oil and clean the threads but it will stop the leaks.  You'll also have oil dripping off some of the gears that miss the sump but that should be minor.  To fix that you can make catch trays for those gears out of a strip of sheet metal and attached them to the apron so it directs the oil back into the sump, but it's probably overkill.
Regards,
Steve


----------

